# Homemade Goo Gone, to get rid of sticky stuff



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

My mom used to get this stuff called Goo Gone, I thin kit was basically orange oil or something, it smelled really good. I can't find it anywhere. I am trying to get stickers off my hardwood floor, they have been there for awhile, and old tape sticky stuff off my wood table.

Any suggestions? Would love to not have to buy something to get it all off.

TIA


----------



## His Own (Oct 14, 2006)

I use Goo Gone all the time and love it. It is the only thing that removes those awful ain't-coming-off stickers that come on so many products. Many store around here sell it. If you can't find it locally, Drugstore.com has it, as does Amazon.com.

Good luck!


----------



## Smocked (May 10, 2009)

I swear by goo gone! I don't know about any homemade solution, but I got mine at Kragen, an auto parts store. Pretty random! And I used to work at Michael's the craft store and they sold it with the artist paints.


----------



## Germaya (Jun 29, 2008)

I love this stuff! I have found it at auto parts stores and at places like Bed, Bath and Beyond.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure we got ours at Big Lots. I recognize the sticker.

Try peanut butter for a homemade solution? Or rubbing alcohol?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Oils dissolve most adhesives... I get labels off of glass jars with vegetable oil all the time. Takes off duct tape residue, too. You could scent it with orange essential oil, which is also great at removing adhesive (expensive to use straight, though!) If that doesn't work (and it should) WD-40 is more "industrial strength."


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

I have a bottle of goo-gone too, but when we don't have any I just use some orange essential oil on a cloth and scrub. It works almost as good!


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

i get mine at wal-mart in the auto department


----------

